# where can i buy this style of seat box?



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone sells something like this seat box in the picture locally or maybe someone has one the took off a boat?
thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Try posting on The Hull Truth forum.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks ocean master ill give that a shot


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just wanted to bump here before I try thehulltruth... 
Thanks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

No one that I know of around here builds one. They are a pricey item.

Theses are the ones I built. Plywood ....Glass/ Epoxy resign encapsulated.
























































That pedestal has a coil-over shock in it to cushion the ride.




























Mounting.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice could you make one with an aft facing seat ? Also do you just make them for yourself of sell them?
Thank you


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I can build whatever you want. 

Just need a sketch with some dimensions on it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Could you give me a guistimate quote once I got you the sketch and basic idea? 

Im tempered to try myself but I'm pretty sure id butcher it.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> I can build whatever you want.
> 
> That is no lie, I've seen his shop :notworthy:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

There is a company is Jacksonville Fl. that makes them for tboat builders. They are popped from molds and are solid glass/ resin construction with gel coat finish. This is the strongest and best construction method. Anything with a core can rot.

Your other option is to go with the plastic molded ones available by special order at West Marine, Donovans, Defender, Jamestown, and other online sources. 

Besides X-Shark who does quality work, I make them, but use nidacore instead of plywood. They are lighter with no loss of structural integrity or potential rot issues. X-Shark can also make them with nidacore. 

Additionally, I can make a mold and construct one from glass/resin, but the cost to do so for a one-off item is petty cost prohibitive. 

I can also make custom ice boxes.

Mike at Flat Island is getting back into fabrication again and he is popping molds exclusively. 

X-Shark gonna be your best price more than likely.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you for that info patriot.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If you had a saw, you could have gotten two seat boxes off of a Grady White 23' cuddy cabin, on August 22 2011 around 5:15pm at Navy Point. Not going to divulge names or aliases :whistling:, but a few guys found out Grady White boats DO NOT SINK! Had to tow it back in, capsized. :blink: Best free entertainment me and dad ever got was watching them try to load it on a flat bed trailer.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Daaaang ... lol


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

X-Shark does absolutely top notch work. Does everything as if it were his own.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I belive it I have read alot of his posts!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Xshark if I got the same ones that you built in the pictures above how much would that run me?
you can PM if you rather do that
thank you


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

About $500ea. There is a lot of work in them.

Marine Plywood,Fiberglass,Epoxy Resign,Awlgrip primer & paint.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

no doubt I'm going draw somerthing up
ill send to you does that price include the
takle storage?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Har5da43 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm pretty sure id butcher it.


----------

